# AAA storage between jobs.



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I just picked up my new rig. (finishpro 395)

I wanted some advice.

I have been reading all the threads i can find with regards to maintenance and care .

I understand using pump armor for winter rising/storage.

I read allot about cleaning after each use. water or thinner depending on what your spraying. 

My question for the guys that don't use a sprayer everyday. What do you guys do for the down time in between spraying jobs?

This week I have a kitchen coming up, after that a bunch of some small stuff like front door ,etc. that are getting sprayed. I don't have anything lined-up after that. Do you guys use anything or do anything in particular when the pump is no in use to keep it from rusting up. I'm new to the spraying world. 

does this mean I have to use pump armor, or paint thinner between jobs?

I hope I make sense. Thanks.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

clean with necessary solvent (water or thinner). Clean out your filters. Fill up line with spirits. If it is a long time between uses,(i.e. many months), you can use pump armor. 

Interesting you went with air assisted airless right out of the gate. You may want to consider getting two paint hoses: one for paint, a second dedicated for clear. Unless you didn't plan on using this for clears, in which case I'll shut up.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> clean with necessary solvent (water or thinner). Clean out your filters. Fill up line with spirits. If it is a long time between uses,(i.e. many months), you can use pump armor.
> 
> Interesting you went with air assisted airless right out of the gate. You may want to consider getting two paint hoses: one for paint, a second dedicated for clear. Unless you didn't plan on using this for clears, in which case I'll shut up.


 thanks for input. 

The main use for rig is painting doors, kitchen cabinets and custom built ins. 
oil and water-based paints only (or mostly), I dont do much work with clears.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Antifreeze, transmission fluid but mostly just a Simple Green because it's cheap and eco friendly. Petty much anything I can find around my truck will do.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Softy said:


> Antifreeze, transmission fluid but mostly just a Simple Green because it's cheap and eco friendly. Petty much anything I can find around my truck will do.


COol. I never thought of simple green. do you use it for both oil and water based paints. 

So is your process something like

oil paint>pain thinner> simple green?

Latex paint > soap/water > water> simple green?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I always prime my pump with Varsol thinner after each use...There is no need to fill your hose with thinner,especially if you never use oil based paint...Your rig should always be sitting in a bath of thinner to protect it's metal parts.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Windshield washer solvent works too in the winter. It wont freeze, and less pre-flushing if you're using acrylics.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I just leave water in it in between jobs during the exterior season, but in the winter, when I hardly use it, it gets thinner.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I only paint latex so I just flush the machine as normal then would use simple green. Now I get to use my machine every month and the weather here is never freeze. You're up north so might consider antifreeze or as NCP said windshield washer. Transmission fluid is too messy and expensive to deal with. Used to be 99cent when I did it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have always stored them with kerosene. It won't freeze and it's half the price of thinner. Also the new low sulfur diesel works real well and it's almost like kero.

Water allows some corrosion of internal parts. Overnight is ok, but not long term storage.


----------

